# Maine Anyone?



## cokids (Oct 24, 2010)

Just my luck! I move to Maine and there is no one interested in a meet-up here, but Pittsburgh/Erie are represented...where i moved FROM a few years back!

Let me tell you just a bit about myself. I live in Boothbay, Maine and shoot both Canon and Olympus. I own and shoot w/ an old 5D and various lenses, but recently purchased a scaled down M4/3 camera (ePL-1 w/ collection of lenses) in order to downsize and carry less weight. 

I used to go out with a brother who also had a full collection of Canon gear, but he's lost interest, so I'm looking for someone new to shoot with!  

My smaller gear might be of interest to fellow shooters as well. This small gem of a camera is behaving admirably despite it's slower behavior...it DOES focus more slowly and isn't nearly as good for fast-moving small children and sports subjects, but it surely IS lighter weight and easier to carry around.

Check out my galleries at Beth's Photo Galleries at pbase.com if you would like to see what I've been shooting for the past 12 years!!

Looking forward to hearing from someone interested in getting out for some shooting!

Beth, Retired-married lady.


----------

